# Atlas lathe speed



## hauch35 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have an Atlas lathe Model 3986 Serial 103424 that is invery good condition. I would like to find a way to slow the longitudinal traveldown from the .004. I have been on You Tube and saw the method used by TubalCain, which may be fine, but not good for me. I saw someplace where someonechanged some gears and got the travel down to a .002 per rev of the spindle  but I don’t Have any details. I do havelimited capability to cut gears but have not yet figured out exactly how to doit. I’m at a loss for the starting point if anyone can help.


----------



## Dranreb (Jan 24, 2015)

hauch35 said:


> I have an Atlas lathe Model 3986 Serial 103424 that is invery good condition. I would like to find a way to slow the longitudinal traveldown from the .004. I have been on You Tube and saw the method used by TubalCain, which may be fine, but not good for me. I saw someplace where someonechanged some gears and got the travel down to a .002 per rev of the spindle  but I don’t Have any details. I do havelimited capability to cut gears but have not yet figured out exactly how to doit. I’m at a loss for the starting point if anyone can help.



I altered mine to half the speed only yesterday, this guy's a bit long winded but this is what I did and it works fine, I had the spare gears.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM3pmyyCMrI

Bernard


----------



## Rob (Jan 24, 2015)

Check last post in this thread. 

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/30187-Craftsman-External-Power-Feed-Mod


----------



## Dranreb (Jan 25, 2015)

Rob said:


> Check last post in this thread.
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/30187-Craftsman-External-Power-Feed-Mod



Thanks Rob, I didn't know about that one, I found a direct  link to download it here:

http://www.flywheelmachinetools.com/Data/Atlas10QCgearsetups.pdf


Bernard


----------



## Rob (Jan 25, 2015)

There is also a way to add an additional 16-32 compound gear and some more idler gears to the gear train and still use the sliding gear.  The only thing you loose is the ability to do the first roles of course gears on the qcgb.  You would slide the sliding gear in to do the threading and then out for the finer feeds.  I could not find the post to doing this.


----------

